
My love of MacBook - superchink
http://www.loopinsight.com/2016/01/19/my-love-of-macbook/
======
xlayn
Resume: if you don't need the ports, don't mind go back to 2012 Mac book Air
processing power [0], don't mind that there is no way to update it or fix it
"The MacBook 2015 Repairability Score: 1 out of 10 (10 is easiest to repair)"
[1], and portability is top on your list; go for it.

    
    
      [0] http://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-benchmarks
      [1] https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Retina+Macbook+2015+Teardown/39841

------
tomcam
Have the exact same machine, disagree with about 60% of the post, and still
love it.

It's clearly not a "versatile" machine. The lack of ports makes this fact, not
opinion.

I do not experience the long battery life others report. Don't know why. Most
of my work is web dev.

I hate the keyboard.

The reason I love it is that it's fanless, has a good screen, and is
incredibly portable--more so even than the 11" MacBook Air it replaced.

------
delish
I enjoyed this article. I've been thinking of getting a macbook. This article
allayed my fears of not being able to charge my phone from my laptop, which I
do more than I'd like. I bet the author has an iphone with better battery life
than mine; if mine lasted two days I'd plug it in at night. Time to get a new
iphone.

 _The 12-inch MacBook has the best keyboard I’ve ever used._

I'm highlighting this sentence hoping other commenters don't pile on it. I'm
typing this from an IBM Model F keyboard. This is a soft article, and if I
were to criticize this author, it'd amount to "I'm from a different tribe than
this author." He doesn't allay my fears of the keyboard, but that's ok. I'm
glad he's happy.

~~~
tomcam
Love the Model F keyboard. If I could make my MacBook 1" thick and 2 lbs
heavier in exchange for the Model F key feel, I'd do it. This machine's
keyboard is probably shown in Wikipedia as the anti-Model F exemplar.

------
PhrosTT
I don't think "Stop needing the USB ports" is a solution to no USB ports.

